# Our New Babys Home



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

well after wanting the 27rsds for years. we now have one.
















we got a new 2006 outback from a former southeastern outbackers.
tim & chari sold us the 27 they had.we picked it up yesterday .
sorry dave and ernie. we just didnt have time to stop in and say hello.
12 hr road trip yesterday. but i will be back over to hunstville to camp soon.

thanks, ,lamar


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

& best of luck!!

Very Exciting.

Tami


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations. That's a great floor plan. I forgot what you had before, but I'm thinking it was smaller? Any way, you're gonna love that floor plan. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Congratulations on the new trailer! Now look at all those mods you can do all over again.









Bob


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new tt
















The 27 is a beautiful trailer. Lots of fun with all the mods again
















Thor


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats on the new to you 27rsds. I can't wait to see pics of the mods you do...you know I bet you have some planned already!!!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Great news Lamar. I know y'all have been wanting that model for a long time. I know y'all are mighty proud you finally have it. Tell us about all the mods you do. When is your first trip planned?

Leon


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

That's great Lamar, sound like a happy ending all the way around!

Good luck with your new baby.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S







ENJOY, ENJOY, ENJOY


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

thanks guys. now that i have her home. 
1st mod (now that i have the room) 
a 42" flat screen hdtv.
2nd mod
sit back with a few outback cool aids and camp.
next trip maybe this weekend or next.i want to try everything out.
think over which mod i want to do first.
i will have a few extra things around i cant use. so i may have a yardsale next rally
lamar


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> 1st mod (now that i have the room)
> a 42" flat screen hdtv.


Sounds like when we have movie night at the Rallies, it can be in your trailer now. 
Got room for a popcorn machine also.









Bob


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congrats on the 27RSDS, Lamar!! I know you've wanted it, and you deserve it. Enjoy that tiny TV!!








Darlene


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Lamar,

Congratulations on the 27!
I wasn't home anyway, was Tent Camping at Mt. Pisgah on the Blue Ridge Parkway with Brian and his Scout Troop.
Come on up anytime, we have several select sites with a pool!
On to Mods now!
We probably won't recognize the Outback by Topsail 2008.

Dave


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

So are you going to need some help on all those mods you have to do?









Gilligan


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Gilligan said:


> So are you going to need some help on all those mods you have to do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OOOOHHHHH NNNNNOOOOOOO!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on the 27







I hate you didn't have time to give us a call but I'm with you on getting in and out as quickly as possible. We went to Cloudland Canyon a couple of weeks ago and had a good time. Let us know when you are headed out for a weekend and we may try to meet up with you if we can.

Congrats again


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Congratulations on your "new to you" 27RSDS!









Congrats also on having excellent taste in floorplans.























So where are you planning to put your 42" HDTV? Outside under the awning maybe? I "only" have a 40" HDTV in my house and can't imagine having it inside the Outback cuz' you really need to be at least 6 feet away from the screen to get the best picture quality.


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Congrats!! I hope my wife doesn't see what you have done, she has the upgrade fever too.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Commencing modifications in 3....2....1....
















Reverie


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

From the Mrs CN18









Love it! Ya know you really should follow your first instinct -- we really wanted this floor plan from the beginning. Now we just have to hold on to it much longer than the previous 3!!! from popup to hybrid to 23 now 27! Enuf is enuf. We cannot get a 5th wheel or 32, we cannot get a 5th wheel or 32BHS.

The big screen will be on the list of mods behind ... the new tow vehicle -and- a big screen for the house bonus room ....
















I'm ready to "play house" and get it supplied and ready.

Carmen







:


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey, Carmen!

How many mods have you thought of so far. You have to keep that guy busy fixing things up or he will start pining away for something newer.

Reverie


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the new Outback. My new to me 07 has been great.


----------



## wendy & chuck (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on the 27!!!! I guess the check did clear ok. phew, what a relief. When your ready for the 32, we'll be ready for the 27. Keep me in your cell phone.

Seriously, congrats. The look on your face driving away from your 27 was heartbreaking. I'm glad you found a new love. Have lots of fun with her.


----------

